# Help! Trouble with iPhone backup



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

When I plug in my phone, first thing itunes does is backup. For the last few days, When the backup progress bar gets 3/4 full, it won't proceed anymore, I've even left it for about 45 mins and it's stuck. What I have done is go to the slider on the phone and interrupt Sync. I want to wipe out the last backup to see if it would work as I've tried to reinstall itunes 7.7 already and it doesn't work. The phone seems to be working fine and the contents are all there. Any idea what I should do to try to fix this backup issue?


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*one option...*

Hi!

Just a guess but you could try resetting the phone itself... on the summary page uncheck 'automatically sync' so you won't get hung up and then under 'version' click on restore which will re-load the phone's firmware... it takes quite awhile (15 to 30 mins?) so be patient while it's working. If it's successful you can then re-check to automatically sync...


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I find the iPhone backup just bugged in general. Sometimes it can take up to 30 mins for the thing to sync, and many people have had the same issue. You can try restoring... but then you don't have a recent full backup.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

You can cancel the backup, just hit the x in itunes up in the status bar and it will continue the rest of the syncing.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Guys, Thanks for all the advice. I've re-re-installed itunes one more time and it seems to do the trick. Yes, backup can be very lengthy ...

On another note, I downloaded some video podcasts, and when I synced, there was a message that says the podcast cannot sync onto "this iphone". Is it a copyright issue? It's a travel show on Barcelona by ON networks.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

sdm688 - Are the video podcasts formatted for the iPhone? The iPhone has rather specific limitations on what video it can play. I have a video podcast I watch occasionally that uses H.264 but isn't formatted for the iPhone or any iPod and so won't sync. (Needs the iPod atom inserted I believe for those who know what that is).


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Chealion: It's the "City by City" HD Series on ON Networks in the itunes store. Does HD had anything to do with it?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

sdm688: It's just simply not formatted for use with the iPod touch / iPhone. You can use a program like VisualHub or iTunes (by choosing Convert for iPhone) to convert so it will play.


----------

